# Java in 21 Tagen=Openbook?



## Intelnoid (20. Juli 2008)

Hi zusammen

Mal ne frage:

Gibts Java in 21 Tagen (die neuste auflage) als pdf oder offline openbbok???

THX


----------



## klausbyte (20. Juli 2008)

Intelnoid am 20.07.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen
> 
> Mal ne frage:
> 
> ...


würde dir eher das hier empfehlen, wenn es unbedingt java sein muss. http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel7/


----------



## Intelnoid (20. Juli 2008)

Habs grad gedownloadet

Ein freund hat mir eben  noch das java in 21 tagen-buch empfohlen , gibts das auch als download??? Von welchem autor ist das und welche java version behandelt das aktuellste java in 21 tagen??

thx


----------



## raytraceing-man (2. September 2008)

java 2, build 6 !
obwohl das in nem 21 tage-kurs zimlich egal ist, faellt erst auf wenn du tiefer eindringst...


----------

